# Separation anxiety?



## Kozy's_Mama (Jun 22, 2012)

Today I left my 11 week old puppy Kozy alone for the first time. He was crated for two hours while I had to go out. I gave him food and water before leaving, and we also went outside to go potty. He has toys in his crate as well. When I returned, he wasn't whining or crying ... but when I let him out (after getting some water and going potty) he went berserk. He streaked around the apartment, ripped the bedding out of his crate, chewed on my blankets. When I tried to correct him, he would snap and bark at me. Now I feel so guilty for leaving him. We have been getting regular exercise and play sessions in, so I'm not sure what the deal is. Is this a manifestation of separation anxiety or something else?


----------



## sarpoodle (Dec 26, 2011)

First off, congratulations on the new puppy. That's exciting news.

Second, don't feel guilty. Otherwise, you'll be a wreck before his first birthday.

Third, that streaking around the apartment. Some people call those zoomies. It's the phenomenon that occurs when a dog has been put up for an extended period of time, and has tons of energy that just needs to be unloaded somewhere once he's been liberated.

So, on a serious note, one thing that might help, when possible, is to try to wear him out a little bit with some play or other activity before putting him up. Also, at his age, try to redirect that energy into something positive, like play. Play that you control. Maybe he likes to fetch a ball, or tug, or just go for a good walk. Showing him where to properly channel that energy is a good thing. It might be something that you can use later to teach him. You become the source of these magical activities, and you might be able to use some of them to help teach him things like how to sit, down, heel, etc. When he learns to follow a command, his reward might be playing with the ball, or whatever turns out to be his hot button. More importantly, you control it, so he will start to learn that those explosive bouts of energy start and stop when you say. No corrections necessary. Won't happen overnight, he's a puppy, but it's a good place to begin.

If this behavior is routine for him right now, when you get him some water and take him out to potty, maybe try and keep him outside for a little bit and do one of those activities so he can burn off a little steam. Once he's a little more chill, then go back inside and proceed with whatever it is you need to take care of. Chances are you won't have to correct him for things, and your stock will rise in his eyes as to who is the source of all things awesome.

As far as separation anxiety is concerned, no, it doesn't sound like he is experiencing that, so don't you be anxious either, okay.

Kozy sounds like a real pistol. I think you're going to have a lot of fun with this little guy as he grows up.

Greg


----------

